# 100 + Reasons why to get a dart frog...



## Neona (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok I just thought this would be a neat idea in the beginner area, for people looking to get into darts and wondering if they're worth it.

Basically just post why you keep your dartfrogs.

I'll start  Lets try not to repeat anything:

1. They are beautiful & exotic animals.
2. Thier tanks can be made beautiful vivariums with moss, plants, etc 

Let's see how long we can keep this going!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

3. They are cheap! ...Oh wait... 

JK, here's my real one:
3. They are very entertaining to watch.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

3. Very educational. There's always something new to learn about to provide the best husbandry possible.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I'd prefer to give reasons NOT to get a dart frog so that people don't buy animals with the idea that it's all fun and games.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

4. Many species will raise their own young.
5. There is an enormous amount of natural variation, whereas other species may have been selectively bred to create a certain morph (leos, balls, beardies...), the morphs in the dart frog hobby are consistant of those in the wild.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

6. See my blog on the subject


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

7. I love to hear them call.

Edit: Now #7


----------



## Neona (Mar 16, 2009)

Dane said:


> I'd prefer to give reasons NOT to get a dart frog so that people don't buy animals with the idea that it's all fun and games.


Well we can always make a 100 reasons why not to get one, counterbalancing this one so newbies know what they're getting into


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

8. ALL the great new friends you'll make.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

#9 You don't have to walk them


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

10)They're diurnal


11)They're addictive? (can't get JUST one!) hehe 



Alex


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Neona said:


> Well we can always make a 100 reasons why not to get one, counterbalancing this one so newbies know what they're getting into


That would make for a pretty depressing thread, "100 Reasons NOT to get a Dart Frog..."
lol



gary1218 said:


> 8. ALL the great new friends you'll make.


Good one!

12. Their poop does not smell, and their tanks smell lovely
13. You don't have to worry about being allergic to them


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Poison Dart Frogs Poison Arrow Frogs Dart Frogs & Exotic Tropical and Carnivorous Plants with Terrarium & Vivarium Supplies by Black Jungle Terrarium Supply


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

They do your chores for you.

JK

Fun to show off to the ladies, especially the froglets, cute yes they are.

If you really want to get the girls to like you let them name it Mr. Hippity Hoppity. Haha


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

14. You don't have to spend time deciding what to spend any extra money on

15. Frogs = chick magnets

Ok, I admit to daydreaming when #15 was typed . . .


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

16. No poop to scoop (well, generally).


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

17. they don't bite house guests


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

too many serious ones to list, but I would have to say 

(btw, I count 18 previous. 2 #3's and one w/no #. Correct if I am wrong.)

19: I love building the tanks/stands, and daydreaming of the next one. Seeing it all come together that I created is a hoot. Forget that bathroom remodel the wife is nagging about.

20: the looks people give you when you tell them you're hobby. "you keep what...?!"


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

21. You can learn alot about how sensitive the interaction between animals and the environment really is; even at a fruit fly level.

22. They are great listeners; I talk to them for hours and they never complain just give me that look of understanding (Dont pretend like you dont)

23. It requires you to educate your self, and anything that makes you read more has to be good for you!


----------



## psychemjr (Jan 6, 2008)

Cheaper than crack..


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

25. because water changes suck to do 
26. A viv is just another excuse to get more plants
27. chicks ARE impressed by a tank full of tiny bejeweled frogs and mini orchids!


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

28.


> Scientific studies suggest bromeliads can help improve indoor air-quality as you sleep. In the photosynthetic process, most common indoor plants remove carbon dioxide while emitting oxygen and water vapors during the day. But research indicates that bromeliads behave differently during the day / night cycle, releasing oxygen and removing air pollutants at night. Data collected by the Plants for Clean Air Council suggest that when combined with foliage plants, bromeliads can help provide around-the-clock indoor air purification.




looks like more broms can never hurt


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

29. They are so photogenic!
30. It's fun to watch them hunt.
31. They don't shed on the furniture...


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

An excuse to run you're AC when it's only 80F outside.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Their tanks are relaxing to look at


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

32. Keeps the cats busy staring blank at the viv for hours never finding anything.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

33. It's fun watching them play what i call "The Pickle Race". When they climb up the glass and slide down and you guess which one will get to the bottom first.
34. When they notice that you have entered the room they all seem to come and watch what you are doing.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

35. You can culture their food.

-Nish


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

darts? Who needs those when you can get mantellas and feed crickets!


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

36. They listen to your complaints without ever talking back, and they are cheaper than a therapist.


----------

